# Questions prior to rebuilt engine/cam break in



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a 65 GTO convertible that is nearing the end of a complete nut and bolt frame of restoration. Following is what has been done:

complete rebuild of the 389, including new pistons (dished to reduce compression to 9.25:1) bored 30 over. Complete new valve train in redone 77 heads, new Melling oil pump, new bearings, new water pump and gaskets etc. Engine was put together with assembly lube. Oil pump has been run with drill motor and I can't recall the reading but pressure was good. We replaced everything that could be replaced with good quality new parts. Engine has 30 wt oil with extra zinc. All topped off with a rebuilt Tripower. New SS 2.5" exhaust system with crossover. Cooling system consists of a 4 core rebuilt Harrison Rad, new heater core and hoses. Rebuilt starter with new solenoid, complete new engine wiring harness. New regulator and rebuilt OEM alternator. New fuel pump, fuel lines and new gas tank. I have added aftermarket oil pressure and temperature gauges. I do not have Rally gauges therefore no Tach. 
Transmission is a rebuilt TH 400 but I have not bolted the converter to the flywheel.

This engine was rebuilt about 5 years ago and has never been started, but I turn over occasionally to keep everything loose. While in storage in dry indoor location I sealed off any openings to keep any moisture etc out of the engine.

I plan to start the engine later this summer and the question I have is what equipment should I have on hand for the start up? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Fire extinguisher.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ha! Beat me to it. Fire extinguisher, tachometer (to break in the cam) clock (to measure time of cam break in) and pyrometer to measure engine temps if you don't have a gauge. I have always dumped the oil and filter after cam break in and then run the next oil and filter for about 500 miles. After that, good to go. I have had more than one brand new thermostat stick closed on a brand new build, so watch your temps. You might want to put a box fan in front of the car aimed at the radiator core to help it keep cool during cam break in.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Great suggestions, I would never have thought of the fan. Would you suggest any other weight of oil besides the 30 wt for the first run? Thanks for the input.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The factory fill was 10w30. You'll be fine with straight 30, though. You'e dumping it after 20-25 minutes, anyway. Good call on the ZDDP additive. Use it at all times!!!


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply


----------

